# Stoeger M2000



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey everyone looking at buying a Stoeger M2000 just seeing if anyone has anything to say about it. wanna make sure its a reliable gun before i buy it so any input will be helpful

Thanks


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I bought one last year. I am very happy with it. I used it for upland hunting this year. It was reliable under all conditions. It'll be looking for turkey come late April.
Pete


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I love mine! It's very light, and I treat mine like crap and it's never jammed in the 4 years I've had it, even at -10 full of cattail fuzz.

However, I've seen quite a few board postings from people with problems, but I'm assuming that it's just because people with problems are more vocal.


----------



## peba (Nov 2, 2007)

i bought a stoger m2000 two months ago hasnt worked yet been back to the factory twice wont fire second shell


----------



## flight stopper (Feb 7, 2008)

peba said:


> i bought a stoger m2000 two months ago hasnt worked yet been back to the factory twice wont fire second shell


had the same problem sent it back three times the last tim i told them to keep it


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Couldnt give me enough money for mine. I love it. I have put that gun through hell and is has yet to fail me. I have had it snow goose hunting in the wyoming sand grit and duck hunting in snow and -40 and never a problem. Just my two cents.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

2 different employees at my Local Gander Mountain Store said they get alot of them back that don't work right. The one guy said they are junk, do not buy one. I have no experience with them personally


----------



## randy806 (Feb 10, 2006)

Bought my boy one for x-mas
1st time out had a few problems,went home and cleaned it real well and had him cycle it by hand a large number of times,have been out with it quite a few times after and have had no problems,shot both heavy and light loads,worked just fine.

Now this has been just shooting clays,hunting season will be the true test,but it sure seems like a very good gun,from what I have heard and read these guns need to be cleaned very well out of the box and broken in.


----------



## treedaddy (Feb 18, 2009)

Make sure you put some blue lock tight solution on the receiver screw on the left outside. It is a hex screw and will fall out after you shoot 2-3 hundred times. Without the screw, you will have a single shot because it won't eject shells. Take the gun apart and clean all the grease off the action. Take it and and shoot everything you got and it will be broken in. It is a real sweet shooting gun. Put a limbsaver on it if it is synthetic or camo. The only problem I have had is light indentions especially on Remington shells. Had a few failures to fire. Cleaned it good with CLP and have had no more problems except the lost screw. Stoeger sent me a new one in about 3 weeks along with all the ejector springs and pins. I hope I don't have to replace all those parts. It is well worth the $389 dollars it cost me.


----------

